# error: openpty: No such file or directory

## Xtof

I compile my kernel with CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS and CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS.

I do : 

mknod /dev/ptmx c 5 2

chmod 666 /dev/ptmx

mkdir /dev/pts

I add to /etc/fstab :

none            /dev/pts        devpts        gid=5,mode=620    0 0

Everything is looking to be good but when I type :

ssh localhost

my console is blocked and I can see in teh logs :

Accepted password for user from ::ffff:127.0.0.1 port 1025 ssh2

error: openpty: No such file or directory

error: session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failure

Does somebody can help, I'm going mad !!!

Thanks a lot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lostinspace2011

I am having a similar issue and found some suggestions here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881223-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Hu

 *lostinspace2011 wrote:*   

> I am having a similar issue and found some suggestions here:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881223-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 You do realize you resurrected a thread from 2004, right?

[Mods: feel free to delete my post if you want to remove both of these to get the thread back into the archives where it belongs.]

----------

## SamuliSuominen

udev-mount missing from the sysinit runlevel?

should look like:

```

$ sudo rc-update show |grep udev

udev | sysinit

udev-mount | sysinit

```

[Mods: feel free to delete my post if you want to remove both of these to get the thread back into the archives where it belongs.]

----------

